# Salamander Land Speeder Tactics



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't know how I'm going to use the land speeder...
I heard that they are good, but when I use them, they get shot down in first few turns
Any suggestions? :/


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

1-If the are shot down it means something else is surviving.
2-Keep them in cover behind a rhino/ruin or turboboost till you cant use their weapons
3-Use a couple of them if you have 2 fast attack slots free
4-Remember that if the opponent want to kill them, he'll do it, but with cover and LoS blocking he could spend much more effort in killing it then the speeder is worth

you can also use them as a piece of terrain, move it in front of an Orks battlewagon or a TH/SS termies Land raider and you'll buy one more turn before the charge.

I definitely like my speeders even when they get shot down turn 1


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Depending on loadout Land Speeders can essentially become suicide units. If you're running a multi-melta and/or heavy flamer you'll probably only fire once per game, hopefully to great effect. Try to keep them alive if possible, but don't fret if they go down.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Basically HF/MM speeders work well as suicide units against armour or entrenched infantry, and work well in pairs (though separate squadrons). You can use them with just one of the two weapons, but this limits their usefulness. You can either run them from behind cover to strike when you want, or deeps strike them in behind enemy lines.
The only other loadout worth mentioning is the TML/HB or MM as it provides long range fire support with the ability for anti-tank and anti-infantry, while staying out of the range of most counter-fire.
Another sneaky tactic I learnt from OddJob is that if you have a transport containing a unit of CC nasties running towards your units/objectives like TH/SS termies in a land raider, then turbo boost your speeder in front of the path of the incoming transport. Your opponent is then forced to:
a) attempt to go around your speeder, and not reach assault distance
b) attempt to ram/shoot the speeder, most likely failing because of the cover save gained by turbo boosting, and therefore forfeiting a standard move and therefore assault
c) let the unit get out and try and destroy the speeder, but therefore forfeit their assault on your squidgy units.

This wasted turn gives you extra time to let rip with all you've got/run away/counterassault, and deal with that threat for minimal loss.


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanx for all the suggestions  I forgot I could deep strike them  and the turbo boost grants them 4+ cover save... right?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yup. Not to mention models assaulting skimmers hit on a 6+ only unless it's immobilised.


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Yup. Not to mention models assaulting skimmers hit on a 6+ only unless it's immobilised.


REALLY? I thought it was only when they turbo boost?


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Yup. Not to mention models assaulting skimmers hit on a 6+ only unless it's immobilised.


that was last edition, now you hit them depending on how far they moved, so 4+ on combat speed and 6+ on cruising/flat out, unless you are stunned or immobilized tough there's no reason not to move at least 7''


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Yup. Not to mention models assaulting skimmers hit on a 6+ only unless it's immobilised.


That's from 4th edition and no longer applies.


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

So if you move 12-24", the assaulter has to get 6+ to hit? and do I get a cover save for moving 24" when I'm in a assault?


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

RedHotMagma said:


> So if you move 12-24", the assaulter has to get 6+ to hit? and do I get a cover save for moving 24" when I'm in a assault?


melee to hit table:

stand still/pivot on the spot/immobilized >>> auto hit
move 1 to 6'' >>> hit on 4+
move 6,1 to 24'' >>> hit on 6+

you cant claim a cover save in close combat tough


----------



## RedHotMagma (Nov 8, 2011)

paolodistruggiuova said:


> melee to hit table:
> 
> stand still/pivot on the spot/immobilized >>> auto hit
> move 1 to 6'' >>> hit on 4+
> ...


Thanks for the information


----------

